# H1N1 Flu shots



## Isa (Oct 24, 2009)

The Quebec Government (the province I live in) approved the H1N1 shots last week, so they will start the vacination campaign with people that work in hospital next week. The vacination of the ''healty'' population should start in December. A lot of people here does not want to receive it because an adjuvent was added the shot (here in Quebec). Is it the same thing for you guys and what do you think of the vaccination campaing? I have a Chronic disease, so my doctor thinks I should receive it but I really dont know!! I will wait to see if the people who will receive the shots are ok after receiving it next week.


----------



## Yvonne G (Oct 24, 2009)

Since I hardly every come into contact with PEOPLE, I'm gonna' take my chances and not get one.

Yvonne


----------



## sammi (Oct 24, 2009)

I'm torn on the subject. A year ago, I stopped working at the grocery store, as a cashier. I worked there for 2 years, and in those two years I never got sick. I came in contact with hundreds of people daily, and went through 2 flu seasons. I now work in a fine dining restaurant [for a year now] where I don't come in contact with as nearly many people, and I still havn't gotten sick. Now mind you, coworkers around me in the grocery store and in the restaurant DO get periodically sick. I'm just really clean I guess. Plus I keep hearing about people getting SICKER when they get their flu shots..I'm assuming H1N1 will be the same as it contains active virus in it. And since I havn't had a flu shot in so long..well I don't really want to risk it.


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Oct 24, 2009)

I have never had a flu shot, and never had the flu...ain't gonna start now


----------



## Isa (Oct 24, 2009)

Yvonne, that is one another plus to work with tortoises instead of people 
Sammi, I agree with you, hearing that some people got sicker AFTER getting the shot is kind of scary.
Maggie, Good point  I never had a flu shot, but this flu is kind of making me nervous.


----------



## sammi (Oct 24, 2009)

Oh, and another interesting point..I saw this special on TV one night, some of you may have seen it, about a woman named Desiree Jennings. A normal flu shot from the grocery store made her disabled for life. Look her up on YouTube. Pretty scary.


----------



## Isa (Oct 24, 2009)

Scaryyy . I still really do not know what I am going to do  I will see....


----------



## Candy (Oct 24, 2009)

Just wanted to post the information on what's in a flu shot so you can have an educated approach to whether you want to take it or have your children take it. Here's some of what's in it.

MERCURY almost all flu shots, as well as other vaccines, contain Thimerosal, a mercury disinfectant/preservative.

ETHYLENE GLYCOL is used as antifreeze. Ethylene glycol and its toxic by products first affect the central nervous system, then the heart and finally the kidneys. Ingestion of sufficient amounts can be fatal.

PHENOL, also known as carbolic acid, is used as a disinfectant and dye. Phenol was originally used as an antiseptic in surgery but its use was abandoned because it causes skin irritation. Before and during the Second World War, phenol injections were used by Nazi Germans as a means of RAPID EXECUTION.

FORMALDEHYDE is the chemical used for embalming. It is used in vaccines as a perservative. Formaldehyde is a known cancer-causing agent and it can also cause allergic reactions. Its use in cosmetics is banned in Sweden and Japan.

ALUMINUM is a toxic metal used as an additive in flu shots to promote antibody response. Aluminum is widely associated with Alzheimer's desease and studies have shown that people who received five or more flu shots during a 10-year period has 10 times higher risks of developing Alzheimer's Disease, compared to those who had fewer than two flu shots. Aluminum has also been shown to cause seizures and cancer in laboratory mice.

Antibiotics like Neomycine and Streptomycin are used as, well antibiotics. They are added to flu shots to kill and bacteria that may be present. These antibiotics can cause allergic reaction in some people.

In the US, a typical flu shot contains three viruses, two A strains and one B strain. The choice of virus is decided by "experts" at the CDC, who make an educated guess as to which viruses are most likely to strike in a given year. If they guessed correctly, the vaccine might be about 70 percent effective. If they guessed wrongly, which they did in 2003/2004 winter, the effectiveness rate plunges to zero! 

These are cultivated in animal proteins, such as rabbit brain tissue, monkey kidney tissue, pig blood, chicken embryo, embryonic guinea pig cells and calf serum. When injected into the body, these proteins turn toxic because proteins have to be broken down into amino acids by the digestive system before they can be utilised.


----------



## sammi (Oct 24, 2009)

Yikes. That made me even more nervous about them. Thanks for that educational tidbit =]


----------



## Isa (Oct 24, 2009)

Thanks for the info Candy


----------



## tortoisenerd (Oct 24, 2009)

I don't like to be a guinea pig for medications/vaccines. I don't think enough testing has been done with this or even the typical flu shot (which is different each year due to different strains which they predict will be prevalent), so I don't get flu shots. I'd actually enjoy some mandatory time off work in the likelihood I get sick. I just took two weeks off for my wedding but only had about 2 days of relaxing time in that. I already missed the first round of a flu being passed around at my work. My work makes you stay home if you have certain symptoms, yet they don't discuss what happens if you are out of paid time off (I'm not, but I'm saving it and I would hate to use it all up if I'm made to stay home). I also prefer to only take medications which have been out for many years and have more than the minimum amount of testing. I'm more sensitive than typical to side effects and reactions.

I really wish they would stop the hype on the news. Yes, it's bad, worse than usual, affecting younger people than usual, but not as bad as they make it out to be. They show the polls which show "flu like symptoms", not H1N1, and lead people to believe that many more cases are H1N1 than probably are (they aren't testing any more to differentiate). This isn't nearly as bad as many other pandemics in history, and more people die from ordinary accidents and illnesses than this. Glad to hear they are closing some schools and such when it hits a high percentage of students. People staying home probably is the best preventive besides masks and hand washing. Problem is many illnesses are passed along before you show symptoms, or just in the beginning of the symptoms, not the middle and end. I wish they would be more clear, as many people are being told to stay home from work after they were already there when they started to have it, and then they are made to stay home until they are completely symptom free.

I heard the flu mist is mercury free. Anyone know if that is true?


----------



## Isa (Oct 24, 2009)

Kate, me too I wish they would stop to talk about it in the news, I find all those stories very scary. Where I work, if someone is sick and has fever, they should not get in (that is what the firm says), BUT GUESS WHAT, my boss had the H1N1 a while ago and I remember, he was not feelling good that day but he came into work!!! He left in the afternoon and I remember asking him if he had fever and he told me NO but yesterday, we were talking about it and he told me that that day at work he had fever!!! Can you believe that he still came in!!! Frustrating!. I would love it if people could stay home if they are sick but it looks like people are scared to miss work or something it is crazy because you still get paid (at least where I work)!
I do not know about the one they give you in the United States but the one the shot they give in Canada contains mercury.


----------



## tortoisenerd (Oct 24, 2009)

I meant mist as in nasal spray. Sorry!


----------



## terracolson (Oct 24, 2009)

I am against the vaccine, since in 1976 the vaccine disabled 4000 people out of the millions that got it.
Plus killed 25 people.

google judy roberts vaccine


----------



## Candy (Oct 24, 2009)

From what I'm reading Kate it does not, but don't mark my words on that one. I have a problem with them not telling all the facts of why people might die from this. What other problems do they have to begin with? Are their immune systems already compromised in some way? How many more deaths are there from the regular flu then this one? And why are they not focusing their attention on the regular flu as it is thought to be worst then this one. They don't give enough information for us to decide what's right for us. It's like they want to scare you into the vaccine and that makes me wonder why? It seems like your government says to do it and most people don't question it and they need to. Like I'd said before I work in a school and the one thing that we see (and might I add the biggest problem for the flu) is parents sending their children to school medicated so the fever doesn't show up until a few hours later. Either the child has a test that day or they think they will be counted absent and they don't want that, or they just don't have anyone to babysit while they're at work. I've seen it time and time again. We tell them they cannot come back to school without 24 hours fever free without medication. The one thing is that children need rest when they come down with a fever and we tend to rush them back to school, why? When my kids are sick I don't get their homework I wait until they get back to school and then they pick it up from their teachers or their friends. If they're sick they don't need to be doing anything but resting and drinking fluids that put back what they are losing from having the fever. I'm interested in Isa's boss telling her that he had the Swine flu because unless you're in the hospital and very, very sick they are not testing for that it's just an assumption from a swab that they do in the doctors office and that's only 50% to 85% correct. The doctors are guessing with the symptoms that they're seeing. I am seeing a few children being given antibotics, but being told they only have a virus. Antibotics don't work on viruses only on bacteria so I'm very confused on that one.


----------



## tortoisenerd (Oct 24, 2009)

I think there is a lot of misinformation here...such as people assuming or spreading the rumor that they have swine flu when in fact they had no test to confirm or deny that. Agree that they should get better stats...they are mixing the regular flu and H1N1 stats so of course it wil show more deaths than usual. They aren't showing year to year comparisons though.


----------



## dmmj (Oct 25, 2009)

You should not let anyone influence your desicion one way or the other, do your research and then decide what is best for your family. Me personally I am not gonna get the flu shot but that is my choice, for now. Remember the normal flu season kills like 18,000 people every year in the US so sorry to say, but the swine flu is a light weight so far.


----------



## Isa (Oct 25, 2009)

Kate, I heard that the nasal spray you can receive in The USA contains the alive virus (I am not sure how to say it  ). Here in Canada, we can only receive the shots, there are no nasal spray and the virus is dead in the shot.
Candy, it is true that doctors give antibiotics very easily. I always wait before taking them, in case it is a virus and can you beleive that most of the time, I do not take them and I am feeling better a couple of days later!
Terra, a lot of people are against the vaccine, I understand your point, it is scary.
DMMJ, I agree with you, it is important that each person does the research and take the decision and stick with it. My only problem is I can't take one... I am sooo not sure. I do not want to take it but my doctor says I should... ahhhh!


----------



## Candy (Oct 25, 2009)

Isa since you mentioned it before is it O.K. to ask what your chronic condition is or do you want to keep that to yourself. My niece has MS and she has decided not to take the shot although her husband is fighting her on that one. I do believe it is everyones decision to research and I think this is part of it by asking everyone they come in contact with by chance they have information to offer. Just not doctors or the medical establishment.


----------



## Isa (Oct 25, 2009)

Candy,
My digestive system is the problem and I have asthma, but not strong just a little.


----------



## smithgary (Oct 26, 2009)

Useful tips about the Flu 
1.The rewards of eating 5 or more fruits and vegetables daily are worth the effort, proven to be strong weapons to fight the forces of flu and colds.
2.Keep tissues handy for coughs and sneezes. Then dispose of tissues in a "no-touch" container. This is a container that is emptied without touching the contents.
3.Cough or sneeze into your elbow or arm NOT your hands, and teach children to do the same. Droplets from coughing or sneezing can contain viruses that can cause other people to become sick. If you cough or sneeze into your hands, everything that you touch with your hands may expose others if they come in contact with those same surfaces.
4.Clean children's toys frequently to cut down on the number of germs, especially toys that can be put in the mouth.
5.If you are sick with a cold or flu, stay home and away from other people if possible. You will prevent the spread of your illness to others and also protect yourself from the more serious side effects of the flu or colds.
6.Don't stack coats in the workplace, childcare facilities, or other public areas. Stacking of coats can pass on cold or flu germs as well as ringworm and lice.
7.In the workplace, avoid sharing common items such as phones and computer keyboards. If you have to share, then wash your hands frequently and avoid touching your eyes, nose, or mouth.
8.Enclosed areas should be ventilated periodically to get rid of germs in the air. Consider opening a window in your home in a room that is not occupied to let some fresh air in.
9.Wash your hands frequently throughout the day. Always remember to turn off faucets with a paper towel. Teach your children the same healthy habits.
10.Caution! Flu germs found lurking under the mistletoe. If you have a cold or the flu, stay away. If you are healthy, consider yourself warned.
11.Bring a hand sanitizer to work with you and use it periodically, especially if you have a cold. You may want to apply a hand moisturizer or lotion to combat dryness of your hands.


----------



## Crazy1 (Oct 26, 2009)

I got the regular flu shot (do every year) three weeks ago and then this last week I got the H1N1. As I work in a State Hospital (couple of confirmed cases already on one housing unit) they really suggested strongly we get the vaccinations. I too have a couple of chronic illnesses two of which are Asthma & Diabetes and a couple more I'll keep to myself) my MD has requested I get the flu shots yearly. So I do. I have never had a reaction to any of. So when the H1 N1 was offered I read up on it and found that the shot, like the regular flu shot does not contain the live virus. So I decided to get it. I had not problems with it at all. A co worker had a bit of a sore arm for a day but no other symptoms. I talked with my daughter about it and we agreed to have my grandchildren get the vaccine this week to keep them safer. She will have to wait until it is made available to her age group. But her husband will get his before her (chronic illness) but they are all planning on getting it now that I did so well. Though each person is different and so can the reactions be I decided for me it was worth the risks.

I got my allergy shots on Friday and had more of a reaction to it than any of the flu ones LOL.


----------



## Tim/Robin (Oct 26, 2009)

I wish some of you could come spend a 12 hour shift with me in the ICU. If you really have a strong stomach, spend a weekend with me (Tim). Here is what I can tell you, this is some nasty stuff. I have never seen such sick people. The scary thing is, some are relatively young and fairly healthy adults. We have seen some very different reactions to it and have had many people intubated, connected to a ventilator (breathing machine) and lying prone (face down) just to keep enough oxygen circulating to stay alive. Seeing what I have seen lately, will make anyone a believer. I feel the risks of getting the vaccine are minimal compared to getting the virus. It is really a bad thing.


----------



## Candy (Oct 26, 2009)

I don't think that I'm afraid of taking the flu shot because I think it's going to make me sick when I get it. I actually question the fact that they want to put these chemicals into our systems and what's even more scary to me is they're now adding our children to their list without knowing the potential long term effects of the actual shot or now it's shots. This article that I'm posting says that the CDC stopped testing people over the summer for the Swine Flu Virus because it was becoming too expensive, so how can they tell me what their numbers are? They're only testing people if they are hospitalized in bad condition. Here's the article.

CBS Reveals that Swine Flu Cases Seriously Overestimated
Is the CDC cooking the books again? (10/25/09) 
Could conflicts of interest influence the gross overestimation of swine flu cases by the CDC? See entry below this one.

From Dr. Mercola:

The U.S. Centers for Disease Control and Prevention (CDC) states on their main flu Web site http://www.cdc.gov/flu/ that flu activity is increasing in the United States, with most states reporting "widespread influenza activity."

The CDC goes on to say, and I quote: 

"So far, most flu is 2009 H1N1 flu (sometimes called "swine flu")."

But wait stop the presses.

A three-month-long investigation by CBS News, released earlier this week that included state-by-state test results, revealed some very different facts. The CBS study found that H1N1 flu cases are NOT as prevalent as feared. A CBS article even states:

"If you've been diagnosed "probable" or "presumed" 2009 H1N1 or "swine flu" in recent months, you may be surprised to know this: odds are you didn't have H1N1 flu. In fact, you probably didn't have flu at all."

Obviously CBS News and the CDC are completely contradicting each other. So who is right?

Well, CBS reports that in late July 2009 the CDC advised states to STOP testing for H1N1 flu, and they also stopped counting individual cases.

Their rationale for this, according to CBS News, was that it was a waste of resources to test for H1N1 flu because it was already confirmed as an epidemic.

So just like that virtually every person who visited their physician with flu-like symptoms since late July was assumed to have H1N1, with no testing necessary because, after all, there's an epidemic.

It's interesting to note that at the same time as the CDC decided the H1N1 epidemic warranted no further testing for cases due to its epidemic status, Finnish health authorities actually downgraded the threat of swine flu. 

In late July the health ministry and the National Institute for Health and Welfare (THL) in Finland actually removed swine flu from a list of diseases considered dangerous to the public because the majority of cases recovered without medication or hospital care!

And, as the CDC continues to use fear to motivate and control Americans with their worst-case swine flu scenarios, they say nothing of the experience of those in the southern hemisphere, which just finished their flu season and found it was not as bad as expected.

CBS News Finds H1N1 Tests "Overwhelmingly Negative"

Before beginning their investigation, CBS News asked the CDC for state-by-state test results prior to their halting of testing and tracking. The CDC did not initially respond so CBS went to all 50 states directly, asking for their statistics on state lab-confirmed H1N1 prior to the halt of individual testing and counting in July.

What did they find? CBS reported:

"The results reveal a pattern that surprised a number of health care professionals we consulted. The vast majority of cases were negative for H1N1 as well as seasonal flu, despite the fact that many states were specifically testing patients deemed to be most likely to have H1N1 flu, based on symptoms and risk factors, such as travel to Mexico


----------



## Isa (Oct 26, 2009)

Tim, my doctor told me some stories and they are very scary, the H1N1 affects some people very seriously. Robyn, I took my decision today and I will receive it, I spoke with my sister and her, her hubby and her child will receive it too, my fiance too. The vaccination started today for people that works in hospital. next week or in 2 weeks it is going to be people with chronic decease and children. 
Candy, you always have good points . It is true that some people thinks they got the H1N1 without being sure and how do they know how many people got the H1N1...


----------



## dreadyA (Oct 26, 2009)

If you are open minded, please read it all!!
http://Globalresearch.ca/index.php?context=va&aid=14950[hr]
Candy has already posted GREAT info on the ingredients,but i wanted to share more!!! Mercury slowly kills. . .Sorry f there's duplicate info.

Candy has already posted GREAT info on the ingredients,but i wanted to share more!!! Mercury slowly kills. . .Sorry f there's duplicate info.

If you go back on globalresearch.ca and go to science and medicine there's a few articles.. Scroll through some..and I think one says "swine to enforce martial law" or something of the sort. You'll find interesting information...


----------



## Candy (Oct 27, 2009)

Isa said:


> Tim, my doctor told me some stories and they are very scary, the H1N1 affects some people very seriously. Robyn, I took my decision today and I will receive it, I spoke with my sister and her, her hubby and her child will receive it too, my fiance too. The vaccination started today for people that works in hospital. next week or in 2 weeks it is going to be people with chronic decease and children.
> Candy, you always have good points . It is true that some people thinks they got the H1N1 without being sure and how do they know how many people got the H1N1...



Isa, I'm glad that you are able to make your decision now. Don't think that I'm not for anyone getting the flu shot. I just wanted people to have the information to be able to decide for themselves. I'm not a believer in one side of anything. There's always two sides even to medical. Now, no crying when the nurse gives you your shot. 



Tim/Robin said:


> I wish some of you could come spend a 12 hour shift with me in the ICU. If you really have a strong stomach, spend a weekend with me (Tim). Here is what I can tell you, this is some nasty stuff. I have never seen such sick people. The scary thing is, some are relatively young and fairly healthy adults. We have seen some very different reactions to it and have had many people intubated, connected to a ventilator (breathing machine) and lying prone (face down) just to keep enough oxygen circulating to stay alive. Seeing what I have seen lately, will make anyone a believer. I feel the risks of getting the vaccine are minimal compared to getting the virus. It is really a bad thing.



Tim I don't think I could handle seeing what you see everyday that's why I thank god for nurses like you and your wife. I know your job can be so emotionally draining. Nurses are very special people who have a lot to give. I know the nurses that took care of my mother when she was in ICU were priceless. They helped us through a very rough time (the doctors now that's another story that we'll leave for later).


----------



## SunsetHypo (Oct 27, 2009)

I am a paramedic in Ohio so I was one of the first to get the H1N1 shot a week ago, and I have had no problems. I think that the risk of contracting H1N1 greatly outweighs the risks of not getting the shot. I for one cannot afford to be out of work for weeks while trying to recover. Once again I have not heard of anyone getting the shot having a severe reaction in my area, but as with any vaccine or medication their is always a risk.

Gary


----------



## Candy (Oct 27, 2009)

I'm not worried about the shot making you sick (unless it's long term). Can they actually assure you that if you get this shot that you would not get the Swine Flu at all even if coming in contact with a person who had it? Where is the proof. They take guesses every year at what strain of flu is going to hit this year and they take their chances. And they've been wrong before, so the shot really didn't do anything for those people or did it? I would like to know how they are so sure that this shot will protect you. Most people just take the shot and in their minds they are protected (and in a way this is true because the mind is a powerful thing), but is that for sure? That's my question and unless there's a biochemist on this website who can answer than it will still go unanswered. I think what concerns me more than these shots is that people don't question what is told to them by our medical establishment or our government especially when it comes to our own health and the health of our children. I see it time and time again where parents will be giving their children antibiotics and when asked what is wrong with the child they don't really know. They say the doctor told them that he has some kind of infection, but when asked the child was not tested for any infection in the first place. And they wonder why illnesses are becoming resistant to antibiotics. I asked the mother across the street from me why they gave her son antibiotics when they told her it was a virus that he had and she said she couldn't answer that. She didn't ask the doctor she just figured (like most people do) that he's the doctor and he knows best. Is that what it's coming to that you don't question a doctor? I can't go there. This is what concerns me the most. I don't think it really has much to do with the shot itself it's actually about the bigger picture.


----------



## Isa (Oct 28, 2009)

Candy said:


> Isa, I'm glad that you are able to make your decision now. Don't think that I'm not for anyone getting the flu shot. I just wanted people to have the information to be able to decide for themselves. I'm not a believer in one side of anything. There's always two sides even to medical. Now, no crying when the nurse gives you your shot.





Candy I will try not too  I will try not to ask 10,000 questions to the nurse lol


----------



## terryo (Oct 28, 2009)

Tim/Robin said:


> I wish some of you could come spend a 12 hour shift with me in the ICU. If you really have a strong stomach, spend a weekend with me (Tim). Here is what I can tell you, this is some nasty stuff. I have never seen such sick people. The scary thing is, some are relatively young and fairly healthy adults. We have seen some very different reactions to it and have had many people intubated, connected to a ventilator (breathing machine) and lying prone (face down) just to keep enough oxygen circulating to stay alive. Seeing what I have seen lately, will make anyone a believer. I feel the risks of getting the vaccine are minimal compared to getting the virus. It is really a bad thing.



My son called from college up state and asked if he should get the flu shot that they are giving out today. I didn't know what to answer, but after reading all these posts...especially yours Tim, I told him to go ahead and get it. I always get the flu shot every year and if this one is available for me, I will get it too. It's great to see all these honest pro's and con's here, because it really helps us make a decision. This was a great thread.


----------



## Yvonne G (Oct 28, 2009)

I don't think your son was offered the H1N1 shot. He was probably getting a regular flu shot. Like you, I get one every year. And I'll keep getting one as long as they're offered. But I'm not going for the H1N1. I just don't come into contact with that many people to put me in the at risk group.

Yvonne


----------



## terryo (Oct 28, 2009)

No ...it was the H1N1 shot. He called me a while ago and said when he got to the nurse's room they said they ran out of both the nasal and the shot, but will be getting more tomorrow or the next day. So, he didn't get it yet. I told him to try and get there earlier and take the shot, because it doesn't contain the live virus, and the nasal one does. Now a friend of mine tells me there is something called shedding when the person who gets the nasal one, which is a live virus, will "shed", giving it to someone who isn't protected. I wonder if this is true....always something to worry about when your kid is away from home. I am too old for this now........


----------

